# The Canadian Crew



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 29, 2008)

It's been a long time since I've been in Bunny Blogs! But I figured with the addition of Naomi to my family, I figured it was time to make a new one. 

My current bunnies are Mocha, Zoey, Chase, and Naomi and my bridge bunnies are Reese and Spice.

I had Naomi outside today in the run, she had a lot of fun. Sorry, no pictures of the others, I didn't have time or enough daylight!


----------



## Cove (Oct 29, 2008)

She's precious. :brownbunny


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 29, 2008)

It was a beautiful day today. Looks like Naomi really enjoyed her time outside. Too bad it got darkby 5:30 pm.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 29, 2008)

She is so pretty! I love that name! :biggrin2:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 29, 2008)

Gah she is just simply gorgeous! 

She is really starting to fit into her name that's for sure!  At first I didn't think Naomi would sound good on her, but she sure looks like a Naomi!!! I want to just fly over there and bunnap her!!!  

Emily


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 29, 2008)

Naomi is kind of a different name, so it can be a little harder to get used to. The first pony I rode was named Naomi so I'm used to it and it's always been a name I loved for animals. You really need to spend time with her in person and say it out loud a few times before you realise how good it suits her.

She had a lot of fun outside, unfortunately all my pens are inside in the garage right now because they are all living in thereso she didn't have a very big space to run around but she did have fun.


----------



## Jess_sully (Oct 30, 2008)

I knew a horse named Naomi once 
Where has she been living? Are the others wigging out by her presence? 
oh, and, can we have some MORE PICTURES :biggrin2:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 30, 2008)

They are all living in the garage. Mocha and Zoey cannot be in sight of any other rabbit or they fight. But it's easy to deal with. As long as I don't use the same broom in their pen and I put up a sheet between them and the other rabbits, they are fine.

Chase just ignores her but she is interested in him.


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow, she's definetely an eye-catching bun! I like the name Naomi, it used to be really common in NZ in the 80's, I had a lot of friends with that name.

What is her personality like so far?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 30, 2008)

Her personality... lets see...

If you ever saw me feed her you would swear I starved her. When I go out to feed she runs up and down the fence and rattles the bars and when I put food in her bowl she dives in and chows down. You would really have to see her to understand how unbelievably addicted to food she is. I am feeding her over 2/3 of a cup of pellets (she was skinny when I got her, she's filling out already)! On top of hay and her salad. I have never seen a rabbit eat so much and so frantically.

She is really friendly, she loves being pet and she gets jealous when I am in Chase's pen and ignoring her. She is very inquisitive.

And she's a biter. She really likes to bite and nibble at fingers. But I think that's because I still think she's pretty young (guessing about 10 months to a year). Mocha and Spice were like that and they grew out of it.

She's really playful (and messy) but my rabbits tend to have no concern for how much mess they make, lol.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 8, 2008)

I figured I'd add a big version of the bunny pictureI colored.


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 8, 2008)

aww she is adorable

how is she gettin on with the others??
i hope everyones well

daisy
xoxo


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 9, 2008)

Well Mocha and Zoey are completely blocked from view of the other 2. So theyhavenot nor will theyever have contact with her.

When I first put her and Chase side by side, they nipped at eachother a bit for the first hour. Since then they pretty much ignore eachother. They sit side by side but without looking at one another. So it's still a somewhat promising match considering they don't seem to really care!

While I don't have new pictures of the bunnies (no free time), I figured I would post some old pictures of the others.

Starting with my 'old' man, Mocha (5.5 years old).





My little diva, Zoey, who I got 3 years ago in November.





The little Vienna marked Lionhead cross I adopted in May 2008, Chase.





And you already know Naomi from the first post.

And while these bunnies have since passed on, they still have a place in my heart and therefore a place in this post.

My special big boy who was taken far too early, Spice. He was the second bunny that ever came to live with me.










My sweet and spunkylittle Reese (but she was always Reesie to me).


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 9, 2008)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


>



I hope you're entering this one in the Photo Phile contest!!!!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 11, 2008)

I was feeling brave today and decided to do my first bonding session with Naomi and Chase. I can't believe how well it went. Besides Chase mounting Naomi a few times (and Naomi just flattened herself to the ground and didn't 'argue' with him)it all went really smoothly!

As you can see, Chase was really P) interested in Naomi...





And Naomi was just as interested in Chase...:rollseyes





Then after about 15 minutes of ignoring each other entirelyand mounting her twice, Chase decided to groom Naomi!





Then they just chilled out by eachother for a little while. :biggrin2:





Videos are being uploaded so stay tuned.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 11, 2008)

Good luck on the bonding! 

Your bunny's are very photogenic!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 11, 2008)

Here are two of the videos...

*

*

*

*


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 11, 2008)

So finally, here are the last 2 videdos. These were actually the first 2 I took. Take note of how much interest they showed in one another, lol.


----------



## delusional (Nov 11, 2008)

Aww.. your guys are all so beautiful.
I need me a blue eyed bunny!

Naomi is so gorgeous. Aside from her eyes, she has a really cute nose!
And I love Chase's mane.

So... where do you live?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 11, 2008)

MBB great bonding session.

All your babies are so ADORABLE.

Note to self, take a trip out west to "Bunny Nap" 4 cute bunnies.

Susan


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 13, 2008)

Chase's mane is adorable, but it's a pain in the butt. There is a reason all my bunnies have short hair,I hate the maintenance of long hair. But when I adopted him, he didn't have a mane! Thankfully, he only has a mane and the bodyfringe is minimal. I really hate long hair since everything sticks to it and it gets tangled so easy!

And no, no one can steal my babies! Even as much as I hate long hair, Chase is here to stay too. 

I am so excited for how well the bonding went. I haven't had the time to put them together since though. But what really surprised me is that I thought Naomi was going to be the problem rabbit but it's actually Chase!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 13, 2008)

So I had intended on getting a video of Naomi doing her 'trick' but when I went out into the garage I found her sleeping so soundly that she was oblivious to the world, lol, not even the camera flash could make her stir! As you can tell, she is a rather laid back bunny.












I guess I'll have to get her 'trick' on camera later. Which, by the way, is just showing how smart she is. She learned within 2 days that as soon as I unlatch the X-pen gate, then she can grab the bars in her teeth and use her front paws to push the door open. LOL, so far she only does it when I'm not moving fast enough to put the food in her cage.


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 13, 2008)

aw. Nice to see you around again!
I wish Flynn were that laid back... he usually looks up or jumps to the front door when I walk into my room, no matter how soundly he was sleeping.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 13, 2008)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> I am so excited for how well the bonding went.


You always had such good luck when you bond your pairs. It's taken me over 15 months to get Pebbles and Bebe to accept each other and not go for each others throat. At least mine are not fighting any more, so that is a major step for me. 

There are more bunnies at the shelter.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 13, 2008)

Laura, you always post such good photos 

I missed seeing Mocha and Zoey, and I miss Spice and Reese 

Don't Chase and Naomi make a cute couple! And when I first saw your picture of Chase, I couldn't believe his mane - nothing like when he was at the EHS. I thought you must be feeding him something to put hairs on his chest , so to speak .

Hope the bonding continues to go well.

Jan


----------



## missyscove (Nov 14, 2008)

Chase & Naomi are beautiful! I love the pictures. 

I know what you mean about it getting dark at 5:30. I mean, at home it always got dark earlier in the winter, but never like this. That's what I get for moving north.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 22, 2008)

Well after some completely uneventful bonding sessions, I decided it wasn't worth the hassle of bringing them inside to bond them and decided to try them on non-neutral territory. So I set up a barrier around their x-pens and opened their gates and let them spend some time together. There has not been any fighting at all, there is a little bit of mounting but it never turns into more than that. They just run away from the other. I'm really quite amazed. These photos were taken on their second bonding session on non-neutral territory.











It's really uneventful, lol. It's looking promising!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, I have been allowing Naomi and Chase to wander between the two cages during the day (when I am home)for the last 4 days. They have spent over 9 hours together today (and about 7 hours yesterday) and not at all a problem. I am thinking that on Wednesday night I may let them stay together. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 24, 2008)

Sounds like it is going really well, especially since it isn't on neutral territory. I guess they both want a bunny friend. Perhaps you can come over and have a go at Shadow and Jester when you've done 

It's so nice to think that both of them have come from such a rough start in life, to becoming happy, well adjusted bunnies. They certainly landed on their feet when they got you for a mom 

How are Mocha and Zoey doing?

Jan


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 24, 2008)

They are getting so attached that they try to get through to one another when I put them away for the night. And in the mornings they pace the front of their cages and dash out the door to the other pen. This morning I had to chase bunnies back into their pens so I could leave for school!

I'm sure I'd have no more luck with bonding yourbunniesthan you have had. I've just had unbelievable luck withpairing rabbits.

Mocha and Zoey are really good. They are living in a giant pen and enjoying making a disaster of it every day. They are definitely getting older though, they are quite mellow and lazy nowadays.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 24, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Perhaps you can come over and have a go at Shadow and Jester when you've done



It's amazing how the older bunnies start to settle down. I haven't seen Pebbles do a binkie for a long time. Bebe is getting so laid back but she is more active than Pebbles.

Since Pebbles started to pair up with Shadow during his stay at our place, Pebbles is giving Bebe the cold shoulder and avoiding Bebe. They get along with each other with no fights, biting, nipping, andmounting, but I think Pebbles is longing for Shadow.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 26, 2008)

Just a quick note before heading off to bed.

Naomi and Chase are officially bonded. I left them together last night with nor problems, they have been together for over 30 straight hours and they are doing great! I can't believe how fast that went, just on Sunday I had said that I thought it would take at least another 2 weeks. Boy was I wrong, lol.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 26, 2008)

That's excellent, Laura. Perhaps they know that the cold weather is coming, and they need somebun to snuggle up with .

Life's much easier all round when bunnies are bonded!

Jan


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 27, 2008)

Well they are in the heated garage so it never will/never has gotten cold in there, lol. 

But it is way easier to have bonded pairs. Less bowls, less litterboxes (sometimes) and they are just happier and require less attention (a must going in the final weeks of this semester!).


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 23, 2008)

So I am bunny sitting for a friend over the holidays. This is Herbert, I'm guessing he's 8-9 months of age based on the fact that he still hasn't filled out completely!











His owner told me he doesn't really like people touching him but so far I haven't seen that. He comes running and lets me scratch behind his ears when I go out. He's a really sweet boy but he is unneutered.. ARG, lol.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 23, 2008)

He is a cutie!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 23, 2008)

What a sweet little guy. Sounds like he has warmed to you, having ear scritches 

Jan


----------



## animal ry (Dec 23, 2008)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> It's been a long time since I've been in Bunny Blogs! But I figured with the addition of Naomi to my family, I figured it was time to make a new one.
> 
> My current bunnies are Mocha, Zoey, Chase, and Naomi and my bridge bunnies are Reese and Spice.
> 
> I had Naomi outside today in the run, she had a lot of fun. Sorry, no pictures of the others, I didn't have time or enough daylight!







your buns eyes are so amazing enchanting beautifull bun


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 9, 2009)

Well I really need to take up photography again, I've been slack on photos but it is supposed to be nice this weekend so I will work on some new photos of the bunnies.

With Naomi being sick I've decided to invest in a good scale that can hold all my bunnies (including the 2 big ones!). Well Costco had this baby/toddler scale on sale with accuracy of 10 g. So I jumped on it and I got it today. I tried it out and I got the exact same weight on Chase that the vet did so I think it's pretty accurate!






Here's the run down...
Mocha - 7 lbs 2.5 oz (3.25 kg)
Zoey - 5 lbs 1.5 oz (2.31 kg)
Chase - 3 lbs 14.5 oz (1.77 kg)
Naomi - 7 lbs 5 oz (3.32 kg)

Now the real shocker is that after all that... Naomi is actually BIGGER than Mocha. :O Yet Mocha looks bigger than her.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 9, 2009)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> I've decided to invest in a good scale that can hold all my bunnies


Nice. Does it show bothpounds and grams?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes, it does lbs/oz and kilograms. It also has a 'hold' feature so when they sit still, you can press it and it will hold the reading on the scale which is nice!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh I should say, happy 6th birthday to my Moe-mon. I don't know his exact birthdate but its sometime in the next week. I can't believe he's 6!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 12, 2009)

Looks like a nice scale, how much was it?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 14, 2009)

Chase and Naomi:





































And my ever so pleased Mocha and Zoey, lol!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 14, 2009)

You have the most Beautiful/Handsome rabbits.

Great pictures, but not enough.

I honestly can't say which one is the cutest, they'd all win contests if you enterd them.

Susan


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 14, 2009)

I love Chase's hairdo, lol. I just think he's adorable with his mane. But yes, they are all adorable in their own way!

I have more pictures, but all of the pictures of Mocha and Zoey look the same, lol. They are grumps! Plus, Zoey was shaking, she was nervous 'on set'.

And as for Naomi and Chase. I had to limit their time too because Naomi feels very insecure in unfamiliar places so I had to limit the pictures with them too. If you notice, she never strays from Chase's side -- she always sits on his left side when she feels insecure.

And the garage pictures just don't do them justice with the poor lighting!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 15, 2009)

OMG, this is just priceless. Look at the expression on those faces !!!!

Good to see Zoey and Mocha, too. He is looking really good - can't believe he's nearly 6!

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 17, 2009)

Great picturs!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 29, 2009)

So it has been so nice that I set up a run and move Naomi and Chase outside on the driveway during the day so they can soak up some rays. Mocha and Zoey's cage is right next to the door so I just pull the big door open and they get freesh air and sun. While Mocha and Zoey are apparently not outside bunnies because they spend the day in their box when I open the door instead of lounging in the sun. Needless to say, I never got any pictures of them because they were hiding, lol.

But Chase and Naomi are loving the sun. You can see that Naomi is feeling so much better.
















Up until 2 weeks ago, Naomi wouldn't do this.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 29, 2009)

Great pictures as always.

Is that snow I see? Gosh my daffodils will be blooming soon.

Susan


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah that's snow, lol. This is why the bunnies can only go in the runs on the driveway. We still have 2.5' of snow in our yard. Up until 2 weeks ago we actually had 5' snow banks on the sides of the driveway.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 27, 2009)

So I have been really lax on the photos in for a number of months now. So I was outside taking pictures of the bunnies now. A lot of them are black and white since I am working on making some black and white photo collages for my wall.

Take a note of Naomi now and then at her old pictures. You can tell she has definitely gained weight and filled in. And her head is nearly straight once more.

Mocha:










Zoey:





Zoey hurt her eye a few weeks ago and has had ongoing treatment, she is now partially blind in her right eye and the corneal ulcer that formed still hasn't healed.





Chase:




















Naomi:




















Naomi and Chase:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 27, 2009)

I guess I will give a little more update/detail on Zoey's eye.

About 7 weeks ago, I pulled Zoey out of her cage because her eye looked funny. After looking at it closer, I found that she had scratched her eye and damaged her eyelid. So off she went to the vet. Since then she has been on oral antibiotics as well as eye drops, she's been to the vet weekly/bi-weekly since and while the abscess that formed on her eyelid has started to heal very well, her eyeball itself is having a hard time healing due to the large damaged area.

At the last exam, the vet showed me the actual corneal ulcer, which is very small itself as most of it has healed (leaving behind scar tissue which is why she is now partially blind in that eye) but on the surface, the eye is not healing. So we have opted for surgery. Zoey will have her eye debride next Thursday and her eye will be sewn shut for a little while to allow the eye to heal. I really did not want to go this route but after seeing how little treatment has done for the eye itself, the vet believes this is the best option otherwise Zoey may be on eye drops indefinitely and if her eye does not heal, she cannot go back together with Mocha which would be a shame.

So positive thoughts for Zoey and hopefully nearly a full recovery. While I know she will never regain sight in that part of the eye, I hope her eye can recover so that the drops can stop and she can be rebonded with Mocha.


----------



## Violet23 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hopefully the surgery goes well, all the luck to ya and your furry kids!


----------



## Zyzra (Aug 30, 2009)

I am Jealous! your rabbits are absolutely beautiful...i love the blue eyes on those two. The pictures are fantastic too. And Chase's mane just makes me smile


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 1, 2009)

How is she doing?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 7, 2009)

Zoey's surgery went well. The vet was happy with the outcome. Her eye is now stitched shut for a week or 2 (depending on if they dissolve faster). Unfortunately for her, she has to wear a cone which is very sad to see but it's a necessity or she would rip her stitches out. Lets hope that this finally helps her eye heal.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 8, 2009)

I am glad she is doing o.k.


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 8, 2009)

Just found your blog. All your bunnies are gorgeous!!! I'm so sorry that Zoey is having these eye issues... but it's soo good to hear that she's getting the necessary help she needs. Fingers very crossed that all goes well!!!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I figured I am long overdue for some bunny updates.

As many of you know, Chase lost his 2[suP]nd[/suP] cage mate (in 2 years) 6 months ago. Unfortunately he has not done very well since. He is a very social bunny and has been very depressed since Naomiâs passing. I considered getting another bunny but given that I have pasturella in my âherdâ I have decided that would not be the best option. Recently I moved him from the garage (they live there in the winter) to his outside hutch and the change was almost instantaneously. He perked up a lot. Today I let him in the outside run and the change was drastic. He binkied for the first time since Naomi passed. He is showing more interest in his surroundings that he has for the last 6 months. Needless to say, I am relieved!

Now onto pictures!

Chase:

























































Zoey also had some medical problems with her eyes. Unfortunately I made the decision to remove the right eye, but she is doing marvelous without it. Her and Mocha are back together again, and they are thrilled. As for Mocha, all is well with him!

This is all you can see where Zoey is missing her eye:





Mocha and Zoey:













It's Mocha's 'seal' look, ha ha:

















The adorable couple:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 27, 2010)

Great pictures and I am glad Chase has perked up. Your bunny's are so adorable.


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 27, 2010)

Awesome pictures. Chase looks like such a floofy bun, I'm glad he's perking up. 

-Dawn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks guys, and yes he is getting to be very fluffy. It's adorable. Thank god his coat is still low maitenance, rarely needs brushing which is so nice!

I'm definitely glad he's perking up too, I was getting to be very concerned.

And I put Mocha on a diet so his activity level has drastically improved as well which is great. He still moves pretty good for a 7 year old!


----------

